# A sin to dye an Ur dash black ???



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

Wondered what your opinion would be on that subject if it was done nicely. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: A sin to dye an Ur dash black ??? (radgti8v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Go for it I did mine and it turned out nice also did the door panels and carpet.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: A sin to dye an Ur dash black ??? (URQ)*

If ya dont mind what line of products did you use for each ???


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Do the drapes match the carpet?


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: (eurowner)*

They can be made to.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (eurowner)*

I don’t remember what I used sorry it was a few years ago the door panels are still holding up fine and I replaced the dash last year when I did my right hand drive conversion.
I do remember that it came in small bottles and I used about 6 of them to do the whole car.
And I used Red Velvet for the drapes with white dingle balls for accents.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: A sin to dye an Ur dash black ??? (radgti8v)*

Keep it real! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(no seriosly, the looks can be good, but altering complete
urquattro interiors are a bit bad)


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: A sin to dye an Ur dash black ??? (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_Keep it real! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(no seriosly, the looks can be good, but altering complete
urquattro interiors are a bit bad)

Just thinking about changing dash from brown to black.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: A sin to dye an Ur dash black ??? (radgti8v)*

Just do it properly. I had a '92 Audi Cabrio, where some previous owner used black dye on the already black dash. The idiot PO who did this didnt do a good job out of it, so there were some spots not covered in dye. I had a two-tone black dash


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: A sin to dye an Ur dash black ??? (PerL)*

I used vinyl paint on my early 4K dash. Prep is key. I had a super nasty cracked blue dash originaly. My parts car had a slightly cracked brown dash. I cleaned the brown one with several applications of denatured alcohol and a very light rubbing with some 1500 grit sand paper to bust any glaze off of the vinyl. Several light coats over an afternoon with Dupli-Color _FLAT_ vinyl paint. I think it turned out fine. However... I never would have touched an uncracked dash.
I did this 2 years ago and it sill looks like I just did it. ( minus the cracks begining to form....)










_Modified by BillLeBob at 1:07 AM 2-19-2007_


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: A sin to dye an Ur dash black ??? (BillLeBob)*

That looks good black. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey, LeBob: let's see some exterior pics!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

yeah, exterior pics. my friend just got an 80' 4ks 2dr


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (teach2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teach2* »_Hey, LeBob: let's see some exterior pics!

Ok, I give. Despite this being the wrong place for the pics, since you asked...









































It now sits about 1.5-1.75" lower on H&R's and Boge. 
I'll post up more pics once I get a few more things done to it, as well as some different rims ( Either the Renault UFO R8's on the black Fox in the back or Corrado 15" steelies. 
Rob, sorry, I know I've taunted you with it twice now, but I'm keeping her for now.
_Modified by BillLeBob at 4:04 AM 3-9-2007_


_Modified by BillLeBob at 11:48 AM 3-9-2007_


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

sorry it's OT, but since the 4k2 dr was here, i thought i'd post the pics of the one my friend got
































these are the wheels that are going on it. old skool rota's


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

*2 door 4Ks*

I LOVE the two door 4000s, particularly the cheesy early vinyl interior in the blue one (but the white one is obviously VERY sweet!).
What's with the PNW? SO MANY sweet old Audis seem to turn up there.


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Back to the coloring the dash question..*

How about considering replacing the (good?) old style dash, with a black 'new' style dash?
That swap would avoid 'wrecking' a potentially rare part, and also 'modernize' the interior (if the new style dash is agreeable to your tastes).
Dash is EASY to change. If it wasn't for the wiring changes required to go to the new style switches, you could probably do the swap in an hour or two. It's that easy, and newer dash is available from any 4k (4kq if you want the center console too).


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Back to the coloring the dash question.. (katman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *katman* »_How about considering replacing the (good?) old style dash, with a black 'new' style dash?
That swap would avoid 'wrecking' a potentially rare part, and also 'modernize' the interior (if the new style dash is agreeable to your tastes).
Dash is EASY to change. If it wasn't for the wiring changes required to go to the new style switches, you could probably do the swap in an hour or two. It's that easy, and newer dash is available from any 4k (4kq if you want the center console too).

The newer style URQ dash and the 4kq are the same thing ?


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Back to the coloring the dash question.. (radgti8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radgti8v* »_
The newer style URQ dash and the 4kq are the same thing ? 

Same thing! (I think even the 4K not-q is the same too. Even easier to source, but won't have the 'quattro' badge on the passenger side)
When I swapped mine, I used both the new style dash and the center console. Apparently (if you want to ) you can use the newer dash with the old style center console.
Remember though, you have to swap all of the switchgear, and some of the instument cluster bits also. You keep the 'main' part of the instument cluster (so no wiring changes there), but swap all the 'front' black plastic pieces with the new style bits.
And best to get all the switches, and all the required connectors (plus a good length of connector wiring too!) from the donor car..
Took me maybe an hour to swap out the dash and center console, and the rest of the the day to rewire to take the new switchgear.


----------



## ralleyquattro (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Back to I need a 2-door 4k*

BillLeBob,
Please email me, I have an offer I don't think you will want to refuse..








[email protected]
Cheers
Martin


----------

